# Any Paxil users?



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. This is my first post here. I hope I am posting in the right place. I'd like to know if somebody is or has been on Paxil as today I went to the Dr. for the first time and he will put me on Paxil. Thanks for any input.


----------



## terrig (Jul 20, 2000)

Hi there.I have been on Paxil for a few months now and have not felt better for as long as I can remember. I have very few attacks since I started the Paxil - all of them brought on by my eating something I shouldn't.The side effects lasted for a few weeks, so stay strong and don't give up on the medicine, then they went away and my new life began.I know that medicines do not work the same on all people but I have had such luck with the Paxil that I feel it gave me my life back. I am IBS c/d, using Metamucil, probiotics, Lotronex when available, calcium, etc, and the only thing that truly helped was the Paxil.Good luck to you - I wish everyone could have the same results as I have had.Terri


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Thank you terrig, it is a relief to see that your symptoms went away. I hope this works for me.


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

I too have just started taking Paxil. Not even a week yet but no results - which i know takes some time to kick in. But i just wish it would. I am going thru a lot of stress and anxiety at work at this time. I know the things at work that are bothering me will end soon but it is just a matter of time. Normally I do not have problems like this but because of the unusual circumstances at work I am suffering from anxiety attacks and worry. My hands get sweety and clamy and my mind starts to go off and start worrying. I am tired but don't really sleep that well. I am finding it very difficult to concentrate and complete simple tasks meaning, starting a task and following it to the end. The biggest problem is the work place environment; this is causing my problem. Once that ends I will return to normal again.Mark


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Mark, you say you find it difficult to complete simple tasks... because of the stress or as a side effect of the medicine? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jobabe56 (Nov 30, 2000)

Hi I tried Paxil for the anxiety attacks brought on from my ibs-d attacks. I only took it for a week because it made the diarehea worse. So of course I freaked out and told my docter I wouldn't take it even though he assured me it was not causing the D. I would like to try again because it really sounds like a great med for anxiety disorders but I don't know if I can get past the idea that I thought it caused D. Did you have this as a side effect at first? What other side effects could I expect and will they go away?Are there any sexual s/e? Thanks Jo


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Jo, I found this in the archives. I hope it helps you. I have not started; I am not sure I will. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...=23&t=004850&p=


----------



## MARKA (Apr 10, 1999)

zayaka26 - I found it difficult to complete simple tasks because of the stress. I have not had any side effects so far that I can attribute to Paxil although I have only been on it now for one week or so. My doctor has now also put me on Xanax as of yesterday to help control the anxiety. I ended up with the generic form but maybe I will trade it in for the real Xanax. Meantime I can see a difference with the Xanax. it does have a calming effect on my system. One thing to keep in mind as everyone says. all meds work differently with other people. Also a med that may have worked for you at one time may not another time. In 1992 i took prozac without any side effects at all. In 1999 i was put on it again and flipped out because it stressed me out and I could not sleep or anything made me too nervous. I wentoff that and on to Serzone which worked nicely. So this is proof that meds may work for you one time in your life and the same med may react differently to you later in life. I took the Xanax about 45 minutes ago and I see now how it is lowering my anxiety but then again i am not in the office, that would be a real test. but not supposed to go in until maybe Friday, but doctor may keep me out til monday for me to really relax. After not calling in sick to work once since i started in March and only one day off since then and putting in anywhere between 10 - 15 hours a day I guess i can take some time and heal my body now.Mark


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2001)

I have been on Paxil for several months now. I really didnt feel any difference for about three weeks and after that I felt great. But as I continue to use it the calming effects are not as great now as they were in the begining. I work a 5 week rotating shift in a high stress job at a utility power plant where we are constantly trying to do more with less and less and don't even mention deregulation to me. I have combo IBS, C/D , not knowing what type of day or night it will be. I am going back to my Dr. and see if I can increase the dosage some or try something else. The downside to changing from Paxil is that I will have to be weaned off of it before I can try another. So that will mean the symtoms can only get worse before I can expect them to get better. As my Dr. said this may work and then again it may not. We will just have to wait and see. Some days I wish they would just shoot me, so all of this would go away.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Arkansas biker, I decided not taking the Paxil, at least for now, because of exactly what you describe. I am doing the hypnotherapy tapes; it is too early for me to say if it is working, but the good thing is that I do not get any side effects from them. You can check the CBT forum for more information on what I just wrote. Also, I recomend you take some time to read all the great information here in BB. I see you are new, so welcome







. I hope you can find some good information that helps you deal with this. Take care


----------



## char. (Dec 4, 2001)

I have been on many meds, paxil being one of them. I felt as though I were going insane. WITHDRAWAL WAS VERY BAD. it wasnt until I got rid of all meds and was then able to start fresh that i could tell what worked and what did not. Not everthing works for all. I now only have anxiety when the ibs and fibromyalgia flair up. THEN NO MEDICINE is strong enough so I take very little and treat it symtomatically.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Well I don't know if this will help but I started taking it My stomach doesn't take well to medicines ......The side effects I encountered with Paxil was Peeing every two minutes a warm funny feeling and rapid heartbeat It wasn't a pleasant experience for me I really hope it works for you good luck.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Doesn't paxil have very stong sexual side effects?


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

jo jo, My doc told me that and so many other people too. I am glad I never started it after reading so many horror stories. Of course, some people have had wonderful results from it too.


----------

